# Rapid Overland Xpress ("ROX" Bus)



## railiner (Jul 4, 2020)

Here is another new entry into the luxury bus line market, started by a former Virginia state senator, in the "Vonlane" model...





__





Ride the Rox


Rapid Overland Xpress has operated three years under difficult travel and economic conditions. ROX will suspend service until further notice, as of Sunday, May 22, 2022.



ridetherox.com


----------



## Maglev (Jul 4, 2020)

I looked at the website, and couldn't figure out the seating arrangement. Is it 1-1 or 2-1? As a premium service, it certainly wouldn't be 2-2...


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 4, 2020)

If you scroll down the on the page @railiner provided the link to.....there's a photo of single seats on at least one side.


----------



## Maglev (Jul 4, 2020)

I found a seating chart, and there are 23 seats mostly in a 2-1 arrangement.


----------



## railiner (Jul 4, 2020)

Ride the ROX: Turn an ordinary trip into an unforgettable luxury travel experience.







ridetherox.com





Initially, they say they will not sell the 'B' row, for social distancing...


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 4, 2020)

The food looks better then Flex dining.


----------



## MARC Rider (Jul 11, 2020)

joelkfla said:


> The food looks better then Flex dining.


1) Flex dining food looks good in the pictures, too. 
2) It sound like what they're offering are pre-made deli sandwiches, salads, and wraps, not unlike the Amtrak cafe car. Not at all like what's needed for long-distance trips.


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 11, 2020)

I like the concept of 2-1 seating busses. I’m disappointed that LimoLiner failed.


----------



## railiner (Jul 11, 2020)

Exvalley said:


> I like the concept of 2-1 seating busses. I’m disappointed that LimoLiner failed.


I don't know the actual reason that company failed...perhaps the combination of competing in the most competitive market had something to do with it. Several different air shuttles, different levels of Amtrak service, a whole range of different bus services, with a lot more choice of trips....and perhaps most of all, the terrible traffic delays on their route.


----------

